# Older Ariens guys need your help



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

i was thinking about picking this up it looks pretty clean. he says it needs an auger gear is this something you can split the case and install pretty easily?

https://cleveland.craigslist.org/grd/5956165824.html


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I am not a Ariens pro that can tell you what year this machine is but this is a very old machine. My guess would be 70s. $45? It should be given away for free. I'm serious, not sarcastic. Labor for deducting, painting, welding metal on to the scraper bar, skid shoes, engine is old, how long is it going to last? Needs a new carb, belts? Friction disk? Tires rotted? Needs tubes? Are the wheels rusted on?

By the time you put money into it it could go towards a newer machine.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

JLawrence08648 said:


> I am not a Ariens pro that can tell you what year this machine is but this is a very old machine. My guess would be 70s. $45? It should be given away for free. I'm serious, not sarcastic. Labor for deducting, painting, welding metal on to the scraper bar, skid shoes, engine is old, how long is it going to last? Needs a new carb, belts? Friction disk? Tires rotted? Needs tubes? Are the wheels rusted on?
> 
> By the time you put money into it it could go towards a newer machine.


apparently you do not know the following these 1970's ariens have and for good reason.


----------



## mrfixit (Dec 3, 2016)

Seems like you had made up your mind before posting.
If you like to tinker, this may be up your alley.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

mrfixit said:


> Seems like you had made up your mind before posting.
> If you like to tinker, this may be up your alley.


i think so it looks in pretty good shape for its age. i just didnt know if getting parts would be a problem or installing the auger gear.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Not a hard job..just time.You won't know what is really wrong with it until you open it up. I did an ST 8 24 with a blown gearbox, and it was just the pin that hold the gear on the shaft.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

I look at buying old snow blowers like opening a can if worms, some times you get squirmy little stinkers with teeth, and other time you can get gummy worms... I like gummy worms.... if I was close I would grab it at $45 but I enjoy rebuilding them, so if your not afraid of working on it then go for it.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Check to make sure, but it's likely a 2 shaft engine (has the wheel drive off the cam PTO in reverse rotation to engine crank). Makes a swap difficult, and it's not the most powerful to begin with. Ask the seller for the actual model number and search for the gear. Likely have to buy used or NOS and I see them regularly around $85 so you're at $130 to start with no labor. Not knowing what has ever been lubed or properly maintained may make the labor intensive. Just random thoughts.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

jtclays said:


> Check to make sure, but it's likely a 2 shaft engine (has the wheel drive off the cam PTO in reverse rotation to engine crank). Makes a swap difficult, and it's not the most powerful to begin with. Ask the seller for the actual model number and search for the gear. Likely have to buy used or NOS and I see them regularly around $85 so you're at $130 to start with no labor. Not knowing what has ever been lubed or properly maintained may make the labor intensive. Just random thoughts.


thanks this is what i was looking for i thought getting the part might be a problem and wasnt familiar with the swap. looks like it will be a no go for me.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Gear is usually $50 on ebay, here's a gear and shaft kit for $50. gear kit


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

The picture in Craigslist was a model 10000 which I've only seen singleshaft engines on. I just picked up an identical blower for $60 with a blown gearbox....it was a 32 in and well maintained and clean. I'm happy with it.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

I'd say it's a 932 series. Those have Double shaft engines.
The Ariens 1960's and 1970's Sno-Thro info site.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I'll defer to you Jack...I looked at it closer...you are right


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

If I read the ad correctly he's saying the electric starter "auger" gear is gone. Think that means the starter gear, and probably the bendix spring assembly.


----------



## gusgt18 (Jan 18, 2014)

It depends on what "easy" is. If the augers aren't rusted to the shafts or impeller bearing rusted, then yes it will come apart easy. $45 is pretty cheap for something to take apart and play with. Always fun to see how different machines are put together.


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

He/She is ASKING $45........meaning it probably can be had for less. It's worth that just as a parts machine. If it can be fixed cheaply, all the better. I'd roll the dice for 25/30. ESP if it RUNS!!!!

GLuck, Jay


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

gusgt18;1201274 Always fun to see how different machines are put together.[/QUOTE said:


> A true "engineer", or at least an engineering mind. I also like to do brake-jobs for people because each manufacturer has a different idea of what is the best way to do it. That's what makes the world go 'round - well, not really !


----------

